# ماذا تقول المسيحية عن المسيح الدجال ؟



## kira (14 مايو 2011)

ماذا تقول المسيحية عن المسيح الدجال ؟


----------



## esambraveheart (14 مايو 2011)

*
ما اكثر اعوانه و محبيه و اتباعه من الضالين و محبي الضلال..و ما ابرع حيله في اضلال الناس .

سيكون سبب ضلال كثيرين في هذا العالم حتي انه سيضل المختارين ايضا .

سيكون لسان التجديف الاعظم علي الله و علي مسيحه .

سيكون  ظهوره علامة علي اقتراب موعد المجئ الثاني للمسيح له كل المجد.

بلا نفاق او مجاملة او مبالغة ..اوصافه تنطبق تمام الانطباق علي محمد نبي الاسلام..و هو وحده من استحق فعلا ان يشار اليه بالبنان علي انه المسيح الدجال ..المنتظر

مكانه في الجحيم مع ابليس سيده الي ابد الابدين.
​*


----------



## kira (14 مايو 2011)

يعني ما سمات التشابه بينه وبين نبي الإسلام محمد ؟


----------



## esambraveheart (14 مايو 2011)

kira قال:


> يعني ما سمات التشابه بينه وبين نبي الإسلام محمد ؟



*
ما اكثر اعوانه و محبيه و اتباعه من الضالين و محبي الضلال..و ما ابرع حيله في اضلال الناس .

سيكون سبب ضلال كثيرين في هذا العالم حتي انه سيضل المختارين ايضا .

سيكون لسان التجديف الاعظم علي الله و علي مسيحه .


​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 مايو 2011)

احببت يسوع المسيح


----------



## أَمَة (14 مايو 2011)

المسيح قال:


 متى الأصحاح 24 العدد 11 *وَيَقُومُ أَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ كَثِيرُونَ وَيُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرِينَ*. 
*

* متى الأصحاح 24 العدد *24*. *لأَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ مُسَحَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَأَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ* وَيُعْطُونَ آيَاتٍ عَظِيمَةً وَعَجَائِبَ حَتَّى يُضِلُّوا لَوْ أَمْكَنَ الْمُخْتَارِينَ أَيْضاً.


بالمسيح تمت النبؤات التي جاءت على لسان الأنبياء منذ موسى حتى يوحنا المعمدان. فلم يعد لزوم لنبي بعده. فهو الألف والياء كما وصف نفسه في سفر الرؤيا. هو الأول والأخير لأنه البداية والنهاية.



 رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 1 العدد 8 *أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبَدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. *




 رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 21 العدد 6 *ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: «قَدْ تَمَّ! أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّاناً.*

تعليقي: أي نبي بعد المسيح كذاب. ولن يعطني العطشان سوى الموت.




 رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 22 العدد 13 *أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ». *



اليك هذه الروابط يرجى الإطلاع عليها:

*هل تؤمنون بالمسيح الدجال Antichrist؟!* 
*من هو المسيح الدجال وماذا يتكلم عنه الكتاب المقدس* 

اكتب في محرك البحث الموجود في أعلى الصفحة "المسيح الدجال" أو "مضاد المسيح" للمزيد من الروابط عن الموضوع.


----------



## esambraveheart (14 مايو 2011)

* رؤ 13:5  وأعطي فما يتكلم بعظائم وتجاديف وأعطي سلطانا ان يفعل اثنين واربعين شهرا.
6  ففتح فمه بالتجديف على الله ليجدف على اسمه وعلى مسكنه وعلى الساكنين في السماء.
7  وأعطي ان يصنع حربا مع القديسين ويغلبهم وأعطي سلطانا على كل قبيلة ولسان وامّة.8  فسيسجد له جميع الساكنين على الارض الذين ليست اسماؤهم مكتوبة منذ تأسيس العالم في سفر حياة الخروف الذي ذبح.
-----------------
من تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكرى :

 "و اعطي فما يتكلم بعظائم و تجاديف و اعطي سلطانا ان يفعل اثنين و اربعين شهرا".

الشيطان أعطى للوحش أن يجدف على الله إثنين واربعين شهرا = هى مدة دوس الأمم لأورشليم. وقد يعنى هذا إهانة المقدسات المسيحية.

وربما هذا ما قصده دانيال حين قال " وتقوم منه أذرع وتنجس المقدس الحصين (دا31:11) وتجعل الرجس المنحرب. وهذا ما أشار إليه السيد المسيح فى نبوته (مت15:24) فمتى نظرتم رجسة الخراب التى قال عنها دانيال النبى قائمة فى المكان المقدس، ليفهم القارىء، فحينئذ ليهرب الذين فى اليهودية إلى الجبال " وربما يكون المعنى بهذا أن ضد المسيح يفرض سيطرته على الكنائس وهو نفسه الرجس المخرب أى أنه سيخرب الكنائس، وتكون هذه علامة على هروب المرأة للبرية لكى يعولها الله الـ 1260 يوما، مدة دوس الأمم لأورشليم.



آية 6 "ففتح فمه بالتجديف على الله ليجدف على اسمه و على مسكنه و على الساكنين في السماء".

 ليجدف على إسمه = حينما سأل موسى الله عن إسمه، أجابه بأنه يهوه وهذا يعنى " أنا هو " والمسيح دائما كان يقول عن نفسه أنا هو مثلا أنا هو النور... أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة. وحين قال لمن أتوا ليقبضوا عليه فى بستان جثسيمانى " أنا هو " سقطوا إذ كان بهذا يعلن لاهوته وأنه يهوة العظيم. وبهذا نفهم أن ضد المسيح حين يجدف على " إسمه " فإنه بهذا يجدف على المسيح.
وعلى مسكنه = أى على الكنيسة التى قد يحتلها وينجسها.

وعلى الساكنين فى السماء = أى الملائكة والقديسيين.



آية 7 "و اعطي ان يصنع حربا مع القديسين و يغلبهم و اعطي سلطانا على كل قبيلة و لسان و امة".

يغلبهم = جسديا، أى يضطهدهم ويقتلهم. بل سيتعقبهم فى كل بلد وكل أمة = أعطى سلطانا على كل قبيلة ولسان وأمة. هو سيغلبهم جسديا ولكنهم سيغلبونه روحيا، كما حدث مع المسيح نفسه، فقد نجحت مؤامرة الشيطان ضده وصلب ومات لكن المسيح هو الذى إنتصر على إبليس فى معركة الصليب.



آية 8 " فسيسجد له جميع الساكنين على الارض الذين ليست اسماؤهم مكتوبة منذ تاسيس العالم في سفر حياة الخروف الذي ذبح".

العالم المخدوع سيسجد له، أما أولاد الله المؤمنيين فلن ينخدعوا به. ولن يحبوا حياتهم حتى الموت (رؤ11:12). ولنلاحظ أن أسماءنا تكتب فى سفر حياة الخروف يوم المعمودية، ومن يغلب لن يمحى إسمه من سفر الحياة (رؤ5:3).


​*


----------



## محب مايكل (15 مايو 2011)

بالفعل الان باعين مسيحية 

ارى ان المسيح الدجال ظهر واضل كثيريين

بل ان هناك اية تقول   "من هو الكذاب إلا الذي ينكر أن يسوع هو المسيح؟ ذلك هو ضد المسيح الذي ينكر الآب والابن

ونرى الهجوم على الثالوث وانكار ان المسيح هو ابن الذات الالهية من قبل المسلمين  فانه تنطبق عليهم الصفات


----------



## أَمَة (15 مايو 2011)

محب مايكل قال:


> بالفعل الان باعين مسيحية
> 
> ارى ان المسيح الدجال ظهر واضل كثيريين
> 
> ...


 

جواب في الصميم. 
الرب يباركك.


----------



## tamav maria (15 مايو 2011)

*من هو المسيح الدجال وماذا يتكلم عنه الكتاب المقدس؟*​ 

*في رؤيا يوحنا - اصحاح 13 : 1- 8 يقول الكتاب :*​ 
*1ثُمَّ وَقَفْتُ عَلَى رَمْلِ الْبَحْرِ، فَرَأَيْتُ وَحْشًا طَالِعًا مِنَ الْبَحْرِ لَهُ سَبْعَةُ رُؤُوسٍ وَعَشَرَةُ قُرُونٍ، وَعَلَى قُرُونِهِ عَشَرَةُ تِيجَانٍ، وَعَلَى رُؤُوسِهِ اسْمُ تَجْدِيفٍ. 2وَالْوَحْشُ الَّذِي رَأَيْتُهُ كَانَ شِبْهَ نَمِرٍ، وَقَوَائِمُهُ كَقَوَائِمِ دُبٍّ، وَفَمُهُ كَفَمِ أَسَدٍ. وَأَعْطَاهُ التِّنِّينُ قُدْرَتَهُ وَعَرْشَهُ وَسُلْطَانًا عَظِيمًا. 3وَرَأَيْتُ وَاحِدًا مِنْ رُؤُوسِهِ كَأَنَّهُ مَذْبُوحٌ لِلْمَوْتِ، وَجُرْحُهُ الْمُمِيتُ قَدْ شُفِيَ. وَتَعَجَّبَتْ كُلُّ الأَرْضِ وَرَاءَ الْوَحْشِ، 4وَسَجَدُوا لِلتِّنِّينِ الَّذِي أَعْطَى السُّلْطَانَ لِلْوَحْشِ، وَسَجَدُوا لِلْوَحْشِ قَائِلِينَ:«مَنْ هُوَ مِثْلُ الْوَحْشِ؟ مَنْ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يُحَارِبَهُ؟» 5وَأُعْطِيَ فَمًا يَتَكَلَّمُ بِعَظَائِمَ وَتَجَادِيفَ، وَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَفْعَلَ اثْنَيْنِ وَأَرْبَعِينَ شَهْرًا. 6فَفَتَحَ فَمَهُ بِالتَّجْدِيفِ عَلَى اللهِ، لِيُجَدِّفَ عَلَى اسْمِهِ، وَعَلَى مَسْكَنِهِ، وَعَلَى السَّاكِنِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ. 7وَأُعْطِيَ أَنْ يَصْنَعَ حَرْبًا مَعَ الْقِدِّيسِينَ وَيَغْلِبَهُمْ، وَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى كُلِّ قَبِيلَةٍ وَلِسَانٍ وَأُمَّةٍ. 8فَسَيَسْجُدُ لَهُ جَمِيعُ السَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، الَّذِينَ لَيْسَتْ أَسْمَاؤُهُمْ مَكْتُوبَةً مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ فِي سِفْرِ حَيَاةِ الْخَرُوفِ الَّذِي ذُبِحَ. 9مَنْ لَهُ أُذُنٌ فَلْيَسْمَعْ.*​

*وفي رؤيا يوحنا - اصحاح 17 : 8- 13 يكمل الكتاب :*​ 
*8الْوَحْشُ الَّذِي رَأَيْتَ، كَانَ وَلَيْسَ الآنَ، وَهُوَ عَتِيدٌ أَنْ يَصْعَدَ مِنَ الْهَاوِيَةِ وَيَمْضِيَ إِلَى الْهَلاَكِ. وَسَيَتَعَجَّبُ السَّاكِنُونَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، الَّذِينَ لَيْسَتْ أَسْمَاؤُهُمْ مَكْتُوبَةً فِي سِفْرِ الْحَيَاةِ مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ، حِينَمَا يَرَوْنَ الْوَحْشَ أَنَّهُ كَانَ وَلَيْسَ الآنَ، مَعَ أَنَّهُ كَائِنٌ. 9هُنَا الذِّهْنُ الَّذِي لَهُ حِكْمَةٌ! اَلسَّبْعَةُ الرُّؤُوسِ هِيَ سَبْعَةُ جِبَال عَلَيْهَا الْمَرْأَةُ جَالِسَةً. 10وَسَبْعَةُ مُلُوكٍ: خَمْسَةٌ سَقَطُوا، وَوَاحِدٌ مَوْجُودٌ، وَالآخَرُ لَمْ يَأْتِ بَعْدُ. وَمَتَى أَتَى يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَبْقَى قَلِيلاً. 11وَالْوَحْشُ الَّذِي كَانَ وَلَيْسَ الآنَ فَهُوَ ثَامِنٌ، وَهُوَ مِنَ السَّبْعَةِ، وَيَمْضِي إِلَى الْهَلاَكِ. 12وَالْعَشَرَةُ الْقُرُونِ الَّتِي رَأَيْتَ هِيَ عَشَرَةُ مُلُوكٍ لَمْ يَأْخُذُوا مُلْكًا بَعْدُ، لكِنَّهُمْ يَأْخُذُونَ سُلْطَانَهُمْ كَمُلُوكٍ سَاعَةً وَاحِدَةً مَعَ الْوَحْشِ. 13هؤُلاَءِ لَهُمْ رَأْيٌ وَاحِدٌ، وَيُعْطُونَ الْوَحْشَ قُدْرَتَهُمْ وَسُلْطَانَهُمْ.*​

*فالسبعه رؤوس او السبعه ملوك ترمز الى سبع ممالك تظهر على مسرح التاريخ وعلى مر العصور وعندما جائت الرؤيا ليوحنا في عصر الامبراطوريه الرومانيه كانت خمسه ممالك قد سقطت وهي : *
*مملكه بابل*
*الفراعنه*
*مملكه الكلدانين*
*مملكه مادي و فارس*
*مملكه اليونان*
*وواحد موجود وترمز الى الامبراطوريه الرومانيه التي كانت تسيطر في تلك الفتره.*
*اما المملكه السابعه فستقوم في اخر الايام من عشره اقطاب ضمن اطار النظام العالمي الجديد ولا شك ان القطب الاوروبي قد تبلور بلفعل تحت اطار اليورو. وهناك قطب جديد يتبلور الان بين امريكا و كندا و المكسيك تحت اطار عمله جديده هي الاميرو. وستكون هناك تحالفات اخرى بين دول عديده لتشكيل اقطاب جديده، ولا شك ان المبادره السلميه في الشرق الاوسط ما هي الا لتكوين قطب جديد تكون اسرائيل مشاركه فيه ضمن اطار خارطه الطريق. *
*وكما يقول الكتاب ستقوم هذه المملكه الاخيره باتحاد العشره اقطاب، فيستولي الوحش او الدجال على زعامه هذا الاتحاد. *
*ان هذا اليوم سياتي عاجلا عندما ياتي الشيطان بهذا الرجل (المسيح الدجال) الذي سيتزعم هذا الاتحاد ليكون ديكتاتور العالم الجديد.*
*3وَرَأَيْتُ وَاحِدًا مِنْ رُؤُوسِهِ كَأَنَّهُ مَذْبُوحٌ لِلْمَوْتِ، وَجُرْحُهُ الْمُمِيتُ قَدْ شُفِيَ. وَتَعَجَّبَتْ كُلُّ الأَرْضِ وَرَاءَ الْوَحْشِ، 4وَسَجَدُوا لِلتِّنِّينِ الَّذِي أَعْطَى السُّلْطَانَ لِلْوَحْشِ، وَسَجَدُوا لِلْوَحْشِ قَائِلِينَ:«مَنْ هُوَ مِثْلُ الْوَحْشِ؟ مَنْ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يُحَارِبَهُ؟» 5وَأُعْطِيَ فَمًا يَتَكَلَّمُ بِعَظَائِمَ وَتَجَادِيفَ، وَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَفْعَلَ اثْنَيْنِ وَأَرْبَعِينَ شَهْرًا.*
*لكن هذا الديكتاتور لا يحكم طويلا ويموت موتا غير طبيعيا ربما باغتيال لكن الشيطان سيقوم بتدبير خدعه كبيره فيحل في جسده الميت ويقيمه من الاموات فيتعجب كل سكان الارض من هذه الخدعة، فيراه العالم ليس كرئيس قد قام من الاموات بل المسيح المنتظر. *
*4وَسَجَدُوا لِلتِّنِّينِ الَّذِي أَعْطَى السُّلْطَانَ لِلْوَحْشِ، وَسَجَدُوا لِلْوَحْشِ قَائِلِينَ:«مَنْ هُوَ مِثْلُ الْوَحْشِ؟ مَنْ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يُحَارِبَهُ؟» 5وَأُعْطِيَ فَمًا يَتَكَلَّمُ بِعَظَائِمَ وَتَجَادِيفَ، وَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَفْعَلَ اثْنَيْنِ وَأَرْبَعِينَ شَهْرًا. 6فَفَتَحَ فَمَهُ بِالتَّجْدِيفِ عَلَى اللهِ، لِيُجَدِّفَ عَلَى اسْمِهِ، وَعَلَى مَسْكَنِهِ، وَعَلَى السَّاكِنِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.*​ 
*فالشيطان ومن خلال الدجال الذي اقامه من الاموات سيحكم العالم مده ثلاث سنوات ونصف، ويل لسكان الارض في تلك الايام.*

*7وَأُعْطِيَ أَنْ يَصْنَعَ حَرْبًا مَعَ الْقِدِّيسِينَ وَيَغْلِبَهُمْ، وَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى كُلِّ قَبِيلَةٍ وَلِسَانٍ وَأُمَّةٍ. 8فَسَيَسْجُدُ لَهُ جَمِيعُ السَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، الَّذِينَ لَيْسَتْ أَسْمَاؤُهُمْ مَكْتُوبَةً مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ فِي سِفْرِ حَيَاةِ الْخَرُوفِ الَّذِي ذُبِحَ.*​ 
*ان اوقات صعبه ستاتي في تلك الايام على المؤمنين فيكون الموت والضيق والعذاب شعارهم.*​ 
*ويكمل الكتاب في رؤيا يوحنا - اصحاح 13 : 11 – 18 .*​ 
*11ثُمَّ رَأَيْتُ وَحْشًا آخَرَ طَالِعًا مِنَ الأَرْضِ، وَكَانَ لَهُ قَرْنَانِ شِبْهُ خَرُوفٍ، وَكَانَ يَتَكَلَّمُ كَتِنِّينٍ، 12وَيَعْمَلُ بِكُلِّ سُلْطَانِ الْوَحْشِ الأَوَّلِ أَمَامَهُ، وَيَجْعَلُ الأَرْضَ وَالسَّاكِنِينَ فِيهَا يَسْجُدُونَ لِلْوَحْشِ الأَوَّلِ الَّذِي شُفِيَ جُرْحُهُ الْمُمِيتُ، 13وَيَصْنَعُ آيَاتٍ عَظِيمَةً، حَتَّى إِنَّهُ يَجْعَلُ نَارًا تَنْزِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ عَلَى الأَرْضِ قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ، 14وَيُضِلُّ السَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ بِالآيَاتِ الَّتِي أُعْطِيَ أَنْ يَصْنَعَهَا أَمَامَ الْوَحْشِ، قَائِلاً لِلسَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَصْنَعُوا صُورَةً لِلْوَحْشِ الَّذِي كَانَ بِهِ جُرْحُ السَّيْفِ وَعَاشَ. 15وَأُعْطِيَ أَنْ يُعْطِيَ رُوحًا لِصُورَةِ الْوَحْشِ، حَتَّى تَتَكَلَّمَ صُورَةُ الْوَحْشِ، وَيَجْعَلَ جَمِيعَ الَّذِينَ لاَ يَسْجُدُونَ لِصُورَةِ الْوَحْشِ يُقْتَلُونَ. 16وَيَجْعَلَ الْجَمِيعَ: الصِّغَارَ وَالْكِبَارَ، وَالأَغْنِيَاءَ وَالْفُقَرَاءَ، وَالأَحْرَارَ وَالْعَبِيدَ، تُصْنَعُ لَهُمْ سِمَةٌ عَلَى يَدِهِمِ الْيُمْنَى أَوْ عَلَى جَبْهَتِهِمْ، 17وَأَنْ لاَ يَقْدِرَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَشْتَرِيَ أَوْ يَبِيعَ، إِّلاَّ مَنْ لَهُ السِّمَةُ أَوِ اسْمُ الْوَحْشِ أَوْ عَدَدُ اسْمِهِ. 18هُنَا الْحِكْمَةُ! مَنْ لَهُ فَهْمٌ فَلْيَحْسُبْ عَدَدَ الْوَحْشِ، فَإِنَّهُ عَدَدُ إِنْسَانٍ، وَعَدَدُهُ: سِتُّمِئَةٍ وَسِتَّةٌ وَسِتُّونَ.*
*و**الشيطان سيقوم ايضأ باستخدام شخصيه دينيه كبيره لمساعده الدجال في تحقيق اهدافه، فيقوم بعجائب عظيمه لخداع الناس ويجعل الجميع يسجدون لصور الدجال وان الذين لا يسجدون له يقتلون.*
*ويقوم باتباع نظام جديد للسيطره على اقتصاد العالم، فيستخدم التكنولوجيه بادخال شريحه الكترونيه تحت الجلد على ايدي او على جباه الناس ليستخدمونها في اعمالهم التجاريه والبنكيه ، فلا يقدر احد ان يشتري او يبيع الا من له هذه السمه.*​ 
*ولكن الانجيل يحذرنا من السجود لهذا الدجال ولمن يقبل سمته فيقول الكتاب في رؤيا يوحنا - اصحاح 14 : 9 – 12 :*

*«إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَسْجُدُ لِلْوَحْشِ وَلِصُورَتِهِ، وَيَقْبَلُ سِمَتَهُ عَلَى جَبْهَتِهِ أَوْ عَلَى يَدِهِ، 10فَهُوَ أَيْضًا سَيَشْرَبُ مِنْ خَمْرِ غَضَبِ اللهِ، الْمَصْبُوبِ صِرْفًا فِي كَأْسِ غَضَبِهِ، وَيُعَذَّبُ بِنَارٍ وَكِبْرِيتٍ أَمَامَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ وَأَمَامَ الْخَرُوفِ. 11وَيَصْعَدُ دُخَانُ عَذَابِهِمْ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ. وَلاَ تَكُونُ رَاحَةٌ نَهَارًا وَلَيْلاً لِلَّذِينَ يَسْجُدُونَ لِلْوَحْشِ وَلِصُورَتِهِ وَلِكُلِّ مَنْ يَقْبَلُ سِمَةَ اسْمِهِ». 12هُنَا صَبْرُ الْقِدِّيسِينَ. هُنَا الَّذِينَ يَحْفَظُونَ وَصَايَا اللهِ وَإِيمَانَ يَسُوعَ.*​ 
*وفي نهايه فترته ياتى المسيح المخلص في مجيئه الثاني ليضع حدا له ويقيم مملكته الموعوده التي وعدنا بها*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 مايو 2011)

*المسيخ الدجال شخصية قرآنية إسلامية لا علاقة لنا بها...هذه التفاصيل يمكنك ان تسأل عنها المسلمين...

أما ضد المسيح...فهو باختصار إنسان سيأتي في نهاية العالم، و سيعطيه الشيطان كل سلطانه و سيتسلط على العالم كله، و سيعطي عجائب و عظائم، و يقيم نفسه إلهاً و سيتبعه كثيرون، و طبعاً سيضطهد الكنيسة و المؤمنين بشدة و مرارة...

و لسبب قسوة قلوب الناس في نهاية الأزمنة، سيرسل الله رسائل عنيفة و ضربات على مملكة هذا المتكبر لعل الناس يتوبون...اما المؤمنين الحقيقيين فسيعانون من الاضطهاد لكن تسندهم قوة الله...

و يقول لنا سفر الرؤيا أن الضربات المتتالية لن تمسهم...لكنهم سيعانون من اضطهاد الأشرار...و هذا ليس بجديد فمنذ بداية الدهر و المؤمنين مضطهدون و حتى هذا اليوم!
*


----------



## Michael (15 مايو 2011)

kira قال:


> يعني ما سمات التشابه بينه وبين نبي الإسلام محمد ؟


*
أبعاد البشر عن أتباع الدين الحقيقي السامي*


----------

